# George Swinnock on the Lord's Day



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)

From _The Works of George Swinnock_, Vol. 1, Chap. 22:



> A good wish to the Lord's-day.
> 
> Hail thou that art highly favoured of God, thou map of heaven, thou golden spot of the week, thou market-day of souls, thou daybreak of eternal brightness, thou queen of days, the Lord is with thee, blessed art thou among days, Luke 1:28. I may say to thee what the angel said to Daniel, Oh day greatly beloved! Dan 9:23. Thou art fairer than all the children of time, grace is poured into thy lips; God, even thy God hath anointed thee with the oil of gladness above thy fellows, Ps 45. Of the Jewish Sabbaths and other festivals, in comparison of thee it may be spoken, They perish, but thou remainest, and they all wax old as a garment; and as a vesture hast thou folded them up, and they are changed, but thou shalt (maugre the malice of men and devils) continue the same, and thy years shall not fail, Heb 1:11-12. As the temple succeeded and exceeded the tabernacle, this was fleeting, that was fixed, so dost thou all former Sabbaths, they were but morning stars to usher in thee, the sun, and then to disappear. Other festivals in all their royalty are not arrayed like unto thee. All the graces triumph in thee, all the ordinances conspire to enrich thee; the Father ruleth thee, the Son rose upon thee, the Spirit hath overshadowed thee. Thus is it done to the day which the king of heaven delighteth to honour.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2006)

From The Puritan Sabbath:



> Puritan descriptions
> 
> The Puritans had biblical doctrines and fertile imaginations. Some of their descriptions of the Christian Sabbath are marvellous examples of the legitimate use of the imagination in Bible exegesis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter (Jun 11, 2006)

Watson on the 7th Day Sabbath vs the Christian Sabbath: Great was the work of creation, but greater was the work of redemption. It cost more to redeem us than to make us. In one there was only the speaking of a word Ps 148:5; in the other, the shedding of blood Heb 9:22. The creation was the work of God's fingers Ps 8:3; redemption, the work of His arm Isa 40:11; In creation God gave us ourselves in redemption he gives us Himself. Thus the Sabbath, putting us in mind of our redemption, ought to be observed with the highest devotion.

"We should look upon this day as a spiritual market for our souls wherein we have holy commerce and traffic with God. This day of rest is the beginning of an eternal rest. On this day God sets open the pool of Bethesda in which those waters flow that refresh the broken in heart."

"When this blessed day approaches we must lift up our hearts in thankfulness to God that he has put another means into our hands for gaining heavenly wisdom. These are our spiritual harvest days. The wind of God's Spirit blows upon the sails of our affections and we may be carried further in our heavenly voyage. Christian, lift up your heart to God in thankfulness that He has given you another golden season. Be sure you improve it; it may be the last. Seasons of grace are not like the tide; if a man misses one tide, he may have another."

Thomas Watson, Heaven Taken by Storm

Isa 58:13 If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing thy pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the LORD, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words: 
Isa 58:14 Then shalt thou delight thyself in the LORD; and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the earth, and feed thee with the heritage of Jacob thy father: for the mouth of the LORD hath spoken it. 

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by Peter]


----------

